# Gave myself a rocket



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Bit the bullet last week and popped up to Bella Barista on Thursday. Got myself a shiny new Rocket Cellini Plus.









It's a really lovely machine and is a huge step up from the classic. I've only had a few days to get used to it, but I'm getting much better and more consistent shots (though that's probably as much down to the more forgiving nature of the Rocket and my lack of ability on the Classic!). Drinking a lovely flat white right now with the bag of beans they gave me (Napoli blend - they're pretty good).

Steaming is a bit mental after the Classic. This thing is so powerful and takes a fraction of the time. You've got to be a lot sharper with your technique, but I can get much better microfoam than I could on the Classic.

I was torn between this and the ECM Barista. The ECM isn't quite as pretty to me, but for some reason the vibratory pump in the ECM is much quieter, though apparently they are using the same pump as the Rocket Plus. ECM have obviously found a way to dampen and isolate it a bit better. The alternative was to spend several hundred quid more and get the Evoluzione version with the vibratory pump, but I was already struggling to justify the price of the V2 plus!

Claudette was absolutely fantastic, as were the rest of the BB crew, and it was great so see all the machines in the flesh and try them out. Great service and would highly recommend them to anyone looking to upgrade or buy a new machine (though I warn you, you'll be like a kid in a sweetshop and will probably spend more than you intended). It really does make a huge difference seeing the machines and trying them out. They adjusted the machine before I left and checked it was all OK.

Whilst I was there someone else was choosing between a R58 and a Duetto. He went with the R58 in the end, but a tough call! I'm sure he'll get years of pleasure and great coffee out of it.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Superb, congrats!


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

thanks painty. i feel i need to drink a lot of coffee to justify it







i'm already well caffeinated.....


----------



## Godders (Dec 29, 2012)

Beautiful. I hear a lot of people saying they prefer the shape of the Giotto, the straighter lines of the Cellini do it for me!


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice shiny new toys, looks fab. Always preferred the cleaner lines of the Cellini to the Giotto, so sleek and stylish. Looks like plenty of fun to be had for many years to come. Great when you get superlative service to help you on the way to making that expensive decision.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Very nice machine!


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Agree re Giotto v Cellini. I quite like the look of the Giotto, but I prefer the cleaner lines of the Cellini. I think Claudette said she used to sell something like 10 times as many Giottos to Cellinis, but now they are selling in about the same numbers - goodness knows why this has changed!

there's a good video on wholelattelove where they take open up a Giotto Evoluzione and show you how it works and how to adjust it. Gives you an idea of how well made they are, though of course they are probably a bit biased since they're trying to flog 'em! I've posted the youtube link below.


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Looks lovely. Was at Bella Barista last week, great service. Hope you enjoy it.

Paul


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks Paul, I'm sure I will.

I can see why you went for a Duetto - it's a fantastic machine and looks great. I love the built in PID. Did you have your heart set on that before you went or were you looking to compare it to anything else?


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

I wanted to compare the Duetto with the R58, I felt that having the PID as a separate device was a bit of a fiddle. I loved the look of the Rocket but the Alex is very handsome as well and seemed to be better made overall.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

I think you made a very good choice. How are you getting on with the Duetto?


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

On holiday in Italy this week, so not able to play with the new toys. So far absolutely delighted, the power of the steam takes a bit of getting used to, but the espresso side is easy when you get the grind right. I clearly need to learn a bit more about this side of things!

Paul


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

How do you get on with water. Do you filter it before hand, or is there a filter inside the machine


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

In the Cellini?

No inline filter in the machine so I use a Britta filter jug, which seems to work (and taste) fine.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice purchase. The ECM is also a lovely machine.

I'm sure you will get years of enjoyment.

TempTags certainly help you concentrate on texture as the temperature takes care of itself.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

thanks glenn

yes, the ecm is a great machine and looks really nice too, was very tempted by it.

i'm using one of your temptags at the moment, great little gadget. will order some more soon.

how's the duetto? (not jealous at all







)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Absolutely delightful to use. Getting through more coffee now than before due to increased consumption.

Experimenting with steam tips at present.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Glenn, DOes the IZZO ALEX DUETTO come with a filter or do you use the Britta filter jug


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

There is no filter and you are advised not to use one in the tank. I am using Tesco's Ashbeck bottled water to hopefully avoid scale.

Paul


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Its funny! i used Ashbeck for 4 weeks and went back to Brita and my wife noticed immediatly a change in our espresso, for the best( she didn't know i changed) i could not to be honest.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I am using Volvic in the Alex Duetto.

For brewed coffee I experiment with Ashbeck or Volvic to see what works best and run with that for the brews. It changes per bag to be honest.


----------

